# Dept. of Justice Confiscates 94,000 Stolen Bitcoins



## MentalAcetylide (Feb 9, 2022)

Full story here:
A Woman Accused Of A $4.5 Billion Cryptocurrency Laundering Scheme Has Moonlighted As A Rapper And Forbes Writer​Just goes to show that this kind of activity, especially on this scale, will be tracked down and the perpetrators caught. The woman fancies herself as a type of Genghis Khan... Well, she's certainly no strategist, so I fail to see much of a resemblance unless we're comparing Genghis Khan's thirst for conquest and her thirst for money.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 9, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Full story here:
> A Woman Accused Of A $4.5 Billion Cryptocurrency Laundering Scheme Has Moonlighted As A Rapper And Forbes Writer​Just goes to show that this kind of activity, especially on this scale, will be tracked down and the perpetrators caught. The woman fancies herself as a type of Genghis Khan... Well, she's certainly no strategist, so I fail to see much of a resemblance unless we're comparing Genghis Khan's thirst for conquest and her thirst for money.



They only catch the stupid, case in point.

The best criminals are doing what they do 'legally' or in legal gray area.
Or they get it legalized


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 9, 2022)

The thing that sucks about stealing crypto is that sooner or later you'll have to link your wallet to some exchange if you want to reap the benefits, at which point you'll almost definitely be caught no matter how much effort you put into shuffling that around. You may be able to lauder some of it with some NFTs but there is only so much that you can do before you'll catch someone's attention.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Feb 9, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> They only catch the stupid, case in point.
> 
> The best criminals are doing what they do 'legally' or in legal gray area.
> Or they get it legalized


Yep, Hugh Hefner comes to mind. He basically used his money to run a private "pornzi scheme" for him and his close friends using a "legal porn" business. In one way or another, the women ended up paying for it all while Hefner reaped the large majority of the profits & perks.


----------



## ir_cow (Feb 9, 2022)

Cool now they can burn them. One step closer to bitcoin going away. Bitcoin is just a alpha alpha program. Much better coins exist.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 9, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Cool now they can burn them. One step closer to bitcoin going away. Bitcoin is just a alpha alpha program. Much better coins exist.


BURN THEM ALL !!!!!!!, everywhere, every way, regardless of what they are called.... then the criminals will have to resort to using "legal" tender to facilitate their criminal activities, and would surely get tracked and caught way sooner & way easier.....


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 10, 2022)

Only "94000" while close to 26k were already burned, worth well over a billion in the last year or so.


> The department named Ilya Lichtenstein and Heather Morgan as the individuals responsible for allegedly attempting to launder 119,754 bitcoin stolen from the cryptocurrency exchange Bitfinex.


These guys were probably just patsies (or mules?) trying to do the big bad boys' bidding!





Vayra86 said:


> They only catch the stupid, case in point.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Feb 15, 2022)

This type of rip off etc is what is eventually going to result in regulation


----------



## MarsM4N (Feb 16, 2022)

Getting some "Tiger King" vibes from this story.  Hope Netflix picks it up & makes a series or a movie out of it.

Sadly her Youtube channel is gone, but the remaining bits you can find really paints a weirdo picture.
Wondering if she's that smart & did it herself of if she's just the scapegoat middle(wo)man.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 14, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Cool now they can burn them. One step closer to bitcoin going away. Bitcoin is just a alpha alpha program. Much better coins exist.


But won't that just drive the price up?

Burning reduces supply.  Demand remains the same.  You WANT them to sell them.  Cheaply.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
In the end it was just so her youtube video would get clicks


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 14, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> In the end it was just so her youtube video would get clicks


If you do jailtime for youtube clicks you be getting a bad deal...


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
Gotta get creed somehow


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 14, 2022)

I feel like we'd all appreciate if you at least attempted to stick to the actual subject matter...  If you want zero fks given there is always the anarchy of 4chan.  Wouldn't say it's better though...


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 14, 2022)

I can't edit or delete in this sub-forum but I can give points. While I'm waiting a clean-up from the relevant mods, I'd advise nobody contributes to the off-topic, borderline rape fantasy.

And FWIW, I will give an astronomical amount of points if you cross that line after this warning.

PM me if you think I'm being a snowflake.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 14, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I can't edit or delete in this sub-forum but I can give points. While I'm waiting a clean-up from the relevant mods, I'd advise nobody contributes to the off-topic, borderline rape fantasy.
> 
> And FWIW, I will give an astronomical amount of points if you cross that line after this warning.
> 
> PM me if you think I'm being a snowflake.



That lady is the rapper here, not us.

And her husband is no good, even for a criminal. First of all, he won't make her use his last name - Lichtenstein.

And after they got caught, he won't take all the blame like a real man.

These people stole cryptocurrency from us and therefore, they deserve to be ridiculed.

Besides their music clips are so bad, they deserve to be jailed just for that.










What the hell is this? and I quote: 

"They say Raz a filthy bitch, but they're just jealous of my tits, my eyes, my nose, my bling, my clothes, these rings, my hoes, everyone knows, I don't fuck with no bros!"

Lighten up, these people are asking to be mocked. It's not like they're registered here or something.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 14, 2022)

Yes, they are scumbags. There was no need to sexualise it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> What the hell is this?


Hi,
It should be considered spam here.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 14, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> It should be considered spam here.



I consider it a laxative. That 'rap' makes my bowels shudder. I'd put them in jail for that 'music' alone.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
Think the key is to not watch it thankfully I've had practice at that


----------

